# pvc or metal?



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so im thinking about running some pipe for my dc so
which one is cheaper?
better?
if i use metal how do i do tees?


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

You can open up a whole can of worms with that question. From what I have read pvc is by far cheaper but metal is superior especially if you will be reconfiguring your layout in the future. You will most likely get all sorts of answers about size and material. The biggest complaint I have seen is that if you do not ground the pvc you can get some nasty static shocks. That said, I have run 4" pvc since I have started using a dust collection system. I have a homemade cyclon powered by a 2hp Harbor Freight motor. I did take a light weight guy wire and ground it on the two ends of my run and rarely get a shock. I have very good dust collection. It is not state of the art but it didn't cost me $2000 either. I don't know if I am misunderstanding the 2nd part of the question but you don't "tee" any connections. You use a "wye" connection. The ultimate goal is to have a straight of run you can make from the tool to the DC. Gentle curves are the best.

Hope this helps.

Bob


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea i didnt mean a straight Tee but a sweeping Tee
i bought pvc today to start my system with
wish me luck


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Good Luck. 
If you use the green waste pipe it's much cheaper that the schedule 40 white pvc. The fittings do not interchange but I was able to find everything I needed at the big box stores. The only thing that is not made is a large radius sweep. I sure it's made but I don't know where to find it. I never used one. I have a short radius 90's when I turned down and I used 45's to make a larger radius. If you want to hang it from the ceiling, I used whats called in the electrical trade as a "mini". It is a conduit hanger and a 4" mini fits perfectly around the pipe and you can use threaded rod from the ceiling to the mini. It has a bump in the strap to either screw to the wall or drop from threaded rod. Be sure to post some picks after your done

Bob


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> yea i didnt mean a straight Tee but a sweeping Tee
> i bought pvc today to start my system with
> wish me luck



Well before you start bigger trunk lines give more suction at the tools. You cant go bigger than the blower intake but the longer you hold the larger pipe size the better performance you will get.

Don't glue the pipe dry fit and seal with a bead od silicone caulk at all joints I add a little sheet metal screw. That way it works and can still be reconfigured later.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

TMA Woodworks said:


> Good Luck.
> If you use the green waste pipe it's much cheaper that the schedule 40 white pvc. The fittings do not interchange but I was able to find everything I needed at the big box stores. The only thing that is not made is a large radius sweep. I sure it's made but I don't know where to find it. I never used one. I have a short radius 90's when I turned down and *I used 45's to make a larger radius.* If you want to hang it from the ceiling, I used whats called in the electrical trade as a "mini". It is a conduit hanger and a 4" mini fits perfectly around the pipe and you can use threaded rod from the ceiling to the mini. It has a bump in the strap to either screw to the wall or drop from threaded rod. Be sure to post some picks after your done
> 
> Bob


Same here it works much better. One 45 and another street 45 put together works really good.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Well before you start bigger trunk lines give more suction at the tools. You cant go bigger than the blower intake but the longer you hold the larger pipe size the better performance you will get.
> 
> Don't glue the pipe dry fit and seal with a bead od silicone caulk at all joints I add a little sheet metal screw. That way it works and can still be reconfigured later.


 i bought the 4" green 35 gauge pipe and was planning on running it most the way to each tool
what is wrong with using the regular ell?
i was playing today and just connected two pipes and 1 ell and had tones of suction.
`yea i was gonna dry fit them for now with nothing on them and make sure i like what i do


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

The metal foil duct tape works really well for temp connections. I have some temp connections that are about 2 years old.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> i bought the 4" green 35 gauge pipe and was planning on running it most the way to each tool
> what is wrong with using the regular ell?
> i was playing today and just connected two pipes and 1 ell and had tones of suction.
> `yea i was gonna dry fit them for now with nothing on them and make sure i like what i do


I've never used the green. I know the white S&W works well and is reasonably priced.

The regular elbow is a tighter radius and it slows the flow. If you need to use them then ok but it will reduce the efficiency. If you can find them a long sweeping elbow works as good as the 45 and street 45 together.

Like I said silicone caulk around the fittings works great. dry fit and apply it at the joint smooth it out let it setup and your good.

I used the 4" everywhere but I changed from the bag to a canister filter which improved the efficiency 50% I the switched to 6" everywhere reducing down right at the tool and got another 50% increase. That's just what I did and it would depend on your system. I would recommend the canister filter upgrade for $112 - $160 depending on your filter preference.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

PVC is far less expensive. Metal is available in a greater variety of sizes which has advantages. 

FWIW, my system is a combination of both. The metal I used is 5" and is honestly nothing more than a couple of short pipe nipples to connect the DC to the separator, and the separator to a 5x4x4 wye...


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

just purchased Schedule 25 waste water pvc from a building supply shop...
these were about $7 per 10' lengths... much lighter than the Sch 40 or 80 pvc tubes sold at Home Depot/Lowes...
they fit the 45's and 90's in pvcs quite well... and even those, i purchased the waste water elbows... much lighter and thinner walled.


----------

